# Shooting // Video for GrayWolf... Card Cut... Almost.



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hope you enjoy this crazy video GrayWolf!! You invited me to join in on the fun.

Today was my first ever attempt at cutting a card, I hope you understand I don't normally do this... I primarily hunt, but it was total fun. I did cut 2 cards today but didn't get it on video, I'll do that for you tomorrow though! I found it particularly hard because the card was white and the backdrop was white. That's just an excuse though, I should have had it.

Bands were double TBG 25mm to 20mm, I didn't want to change from my hunting setup to do this video. I was also shooting 3/8's steel.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha good shooting! You two are funny


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I think if the vendors sponsored a public access tv show for The Monikers, they might be able to double the slingshot sales for the english speaking world! you two are hilarious together!

CM , keep at it, you will get it on tape sooner or later. Mrs.CM I have zero suggestions for your performance. your heckling is perfect and needs no input. great vid guys.

Btw CM, that really does look like 32 feet now that you brought it up... :neener:

Be well guys,

SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This was more a fun video of Mrs. Moniker and I then it was a serious shooting video. I probably deserved all the heckling she gave me.  She makes me laugh so much!

Well, tomorrow I'll do a more serious video with a card cut for you guys. As for the distance, I will also verify it!! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well done CM, keep up the good work.

As has been said, the 2 of you are a laugh for a late middle aged guy, and I suspect many others.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was a good beginning. Keep after it, and eventually you will be able to get a full cut. For the filming, set up a mirror next to your backstop that will show you shooting while the camera is focused on the card. Check the Bill Hays competition thread. Just keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting. And I did find the dueling commentary quite amusing. It is good to know you two enjoy each other and don't take things too seriously.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I've honestly never done this before today and I don't know if having my hunting set-up would make any difference to accuracy, good or bad.



Charles said:


> That was a good beginning. Keep after it, and eventually you will be able to get a full cut. For the filming, set up a mirror next to your backstop that will show you shooting while the camera is focused on the card. Check the Bill Hays competition thread. Just keep at it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


The issue for me isn't getting a full cut. I did that twice already today with only a handful of shots, the issue is making sure I do it on film with a verified distance! Haha. Next time I will be positioning the camera behind me on an angle, the reason Mrs. Moniker was taping on our balcony was it needed to be plugged in so the battery could recharge. 

Tomorrow there will be a cut on video. Question, do I have to accomplish this within a certain amount of shots?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Clever and Mrs. Moniker....After a crappy day at work, this is exactly what I needed. I can't quit laughing. You two are a perfect compliment to each other and it shows how much fun you two have together. I envy both of you...having a partner around who enjoys the same hobbies and is a great and sometimes rare thing (my wife and I have completely different interests).

As for doing something serious....WHY??? Keep having fun!! If is isn't fun, then there is no point in doing it. There is no contests going on right now (even then it still needs to be fun), so everyone is just playing and trying to keep motivated during the winter months when most of us can't get outside.

Also, I'll take the blame for you making you get out and shoot...if you need a scapegoat for it...sign me up :wave:...I'm used to it, I'm married and I have a teenager at home :king:.

There is a thread on the forum for setting up the mirror for the camera. I'll try to find it and pm you.

There is no set number of shots for the card cut as no contest right now. In the past, we had 10 shots to score as many cuts/hits as possible, and most of us shot many, many videos trying to up the scores. Treefork ended up with over 100 card cuts on video for the month.

I'm glad the 2 of you are joining in. Keep making videos and having fun...and remember...it's Mrs. CM's turn next time :rofl:

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny stuff! 

At first I thought you had a tiny green doll's chair on the lawn, but when you walked out there I realised that Mrs. was filming from a balcony, not standing on the grass! :lol:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That was great! Loved it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Had to come back for a morning laugh. So funny my wife loved it to! You two are awesome!


----------

